# My Cocobolo Maple Bent Wood Recurve.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot accurate from first shot. Feels really good in your hand. Thanks Roger.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great collection buddy!


----------

